# Question about hood



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw this in BA today for $60 and online at Petsmart for $23.99.

The guy I spoke at BA said they only come in incandescent bulbs and that I cannot put HO bulbs.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754548&ab=fish_fc5a

Is that true?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Since the hood is incandescent, you can only use medium base type bulbs, which allows for the use of compact flourescent bulbs. HO tubes are long flourescents which fit into a flourescent fixture designed for HO tubes.
The info at the bottom of that Petsmart ad is incorrect relative to the actual product which is clearly an incandescent hood. The info at the bottom is for a flouescent hood using T12 type tubes.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It says that it's incandescent in the product title  You can't put fluorescent tubes there.

But you can put medium based energy saving bulbs into it. They are fluorescent and you will be able to find bulbs with a good color temperature.
The only problem with this, that efficient bulbs are quite wide and can't be placed there (just don't fit in the hood). Smaller bulbs will not be bright.

I wouldn't fiddle with this, try to find another light with fluorescent tubes.
Look at these ones: 
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/20qu...2quot-with-18quot-fluorescent-lamp-p-223.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aqualight-28wattstraight-with-5050-power-compact-p-1757.html
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/20qu...4quot-with-18quot-fluorescent-lamp-p-218.html
http://cgi.ebay.ca/SolarMax-HE-T5-L...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c0eda2d

Note that you are referring to USA PetSmart. Price in Canada will be different.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Incandescant fixture has a screw in type fixture. HO bulbs have pins.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AquariAM, your rudeness knows no bounds. The ad is misleading because it shows sizes/tubes available, even though the product is clearly marked as incandescent. As far as using CF bulbs, 13 watts (60 watt equivalent) will fit nicely and will work well enough for a 10 gal tank. Home Depot has Philips in 5000K and 6500K, for a vary reasonable price, especially if you buy the 6 packs. If you can buy a flourescent for a comparable price, that would be the way to go. The last 10 gal canopy I got was from freecycle, so I would not invest any serious amount of money on a 10gal tank. Big Al's was selling 20s with an incandescent canopy during boxing week for $40, which is a more attractive deal than $40+ just for a light.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Well my hood should be 36" x 18". Not quite a common type. 

And of course I want something with HO as the tank is a 65G tall tank.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe if you want HO, you will have to go with a separate light and either glass lids, no lids, or homemade (eggcrate, etc) lid. To the best of my knowledge, nobody makes a full canopy with HO...

Carmen


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> AquariAM, your rudeness knows no bounds.


Ya it was a little steep... It was a pre-coffee comment.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. I will keep you posted as how things are progressing.


----------

